# Greetings



## JCZ (Oct 31, 2006)

Hello, I have been lurking here for over a year and figure ther is no better time to register than now. I would like to thank you all for sharing your ideas here because this has helped me decorate my yard for the last two Halloweens. It took a while to convince my wife that boarding up the windows to the house would be a great idea for three weeks each year. My two young boys love all of the scary props that I've made so much that I am always having to tell them to stop playing in the cemetary (with foam tombstones) or to stop pretending they are trapped in the giant spider web because it will break. When I get any compliments I tell them to come here. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! Glad to have you here.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Glad you decided to stop lurking.....Welcome to the Forum


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome welcome, now you have a year to make MORE props and wonder where you are going to store it all.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome JCZ, glad you've found some usefull info, looking forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome :devil:


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome newly decided unlurker


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome
Glad you stopped lurking


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome JCZ to the best forum on the net.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

howdy howdy howdy!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome, Glad you decided to join in on the conversation :devil:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Glad to see you stopped lurking. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome! I too love lurking. It hasn't got a bad name yet like stalking. I had to give that one up. Stupid laws.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Come out of the lurk, JCZ and welcome. . . . .


----------

